# Suche gutes (geschirmtes), günstiges 10m LAN-Kabel



## DrunkenJedi (16. Juni 2011)

*Suche gutes (geschirmtes), günstiges 10m LAN-Kabel*

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche ein neues 10m LAN-Kabel für die Verbindung Router-PC. Brauche ein sehr schnelles, zuverlässiges Kabel, da ich sehr viel Online-Multiplayer zocke (z. B. SC 2). Hab DSL 16.000. Mainboard hab ich dieses hier: ASRock Z68 Pro3. Denke mal Cat5 ist da das Richtige, aber bei ebay weiß ich immer nicht, wie die Qualität der Abschirmung und Verarbeitung allgemein ist.

Bestelle auch gerne bei ebay. Danke schon mal. Beste Grüße, Jedi.


----------



## Lexx (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes (geschirmtes), günstiges 10m LAN-Kabel*

????? ein schnelles kabel..

wie wärs, wenn du dir schlicht und ergreifend eines
in einem shop in deiner nähe kaufst ?

braucht auch kein "teures" zu sein, für deine anforderung.
außer du willst ein neongelbes oder pinkes.


----------



## watercooled (16. Juni 2011)

Die gibt's bei Amazon oder K&M für kleines Geld!


----------



## koe80 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes (geschirmtes), günstiges 10m LAN-Kabel*

nimm irgend ein kabel cat5e.

muss nix teures sein.


----------



## der_knoben (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes (geschirmtes), günstiges 10m LAN-Kabel*

Ich hab mir bei Ebay alle meine Patchkabel geholt und keine Probleme gehabt. DAs eine ist 15m lang und Probleme beim online zocken hatte ich nie.


----------



## DrunkenJedi (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes (geschirmtes), günstiges 10m LAN-Kabel*

Danke für die Antworten. Hab mir jetzt ein mehrfach geschirmtes Cat6 Patchkabel 10m geholt für 7,50 € mit Versand. Denke das ist sehr gut.


----------

